# Blastocystosis (a parasite) New Summary Article



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

http://www.parasitesandvectors.com/content/1/1/40 Published Oct. 2008


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One problem is that a fair number of people with the infection have no symptoms of any kind.http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/blastocystishominis/That makes it hard to know if you really can blame IBS on it, or if clearing up the infection will change the symptoms as sometimes it doesn't cause any symptoms at all.I'm not clear we really have enough data to know if anyone should push for testing or the risk/benefit ratio of trying to treat it. The what % of patients are cured vs what % have side effects from the drugs. All drugs used to kill off anything have some toxicity to humans, they are just more toxic to them then they are to us. The more like us the invader is (like a worm or protozoa compared to a bacteria) and the more alike our metabolism is the more likely what is toxic to it will be toxic to us.


----------

